# ChileRelleno's Chile Rellenos



## chilerelleno (Oct 20, 2016)

*Chile Rellenos*

6-12+ 'LARGE' chiles
several traditional varieties to choose from, the most commonly available is the Pablano.
You can also use  Hatch chiles (aka Anaheim) which are very popular, or even in pinch a (gasp!) Bell Pepper.

6-12+ Eggs
one egg for each chile works out perfectly.

Cheese
enough sliced or shredded to fill the chiles.
a good soft melting cheese is a must.
A few good Mexican varieties are usually found in most large grocers or Mexican markets, Asadero, Manchengo or Oaxaca are great.

Meat (optional)
shredded beef/chicken or crumbled Chorizo sausage.

2 cups Flour

Roast chiles over high heat/direct flame to char and loosen skin.
Place in plastic bag to help steam the skin loose and make them easier to peel.
Peel, then you can make a slit in the side and either de-seed them or not.
Wash, dry and then you can fill with cheese (meat is an option).
Dust stuffed chiles in flour and set aside.
I use toothpicks to hold the chiles closed.

Separate whites from yolks, whip whites till stiff, then whisk yolks into whites.
Please note, if you get even one speck of yolk in the whites they will not whip stiff,  and you need to start all over again.

Heat oil in skillet or fryer, in a skillet you need enough oil to cover at least half the chile.

Dip chile in egg batter, cover completely, fry till golden brown.

*Easy Chile Sauce*
1 can Rotel
1/2 stick of butter
1c finely chopped onion
1/2c finely chopped bell pepper
1 heaping tsp minced garlic
1T chile powder
1/2t cumin
Salt to taste.

Saute onion, bell pepper and garlic and seasonings in butter.
Add Rotel and simmer a few minutes.
Then I puree it in a blender and return to the pot and a low simmer.














Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Oct 20, 2016



















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Oct 20, 2016



















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Oct 20, 2016



















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Oct 20, 2016




















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Oct 20, 2016



















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Oct 20, 2016



















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Oct 20, 2016



















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Oct 20, 2016




















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Oct 20, 2016



















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Oct 20, 2016



















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Oct 20, 2016



















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Oct 20, 2016







*Money Shot*













Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Oct 20, 2016


----------



## mjohnson (Dec 13, 2016)

Theses look awesome.   I love this type of foods.  Do you have more recipes like this?


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 14, 2016)

OOH!  I'll bet those tasted wonderful!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 14, 2016)

Looks Tasty! One of our favorites to make in the discada. Unfortunately the large peppers this year looked horrible in the stores. So we haven't made many of our favorite pepper dishes.


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 14, 2016)

Wow!
LOL, talk about a slow burning fuse, this was posted almost two months back and all the sudden, BAM!



mjohnson said:


> Theses look awesome.   I love this type of foods.  Do you have more recipes like this?


If you mean classic Mexican dishes, yeah, I've plenty.
Search my threads, pretty sure I've put up some of my best recipes for Green Chicken Enchiladas, Mexican rice, Frijoles/Frijoles refritos and more.



CrankyBuzzard said:


> OOH!  I'll bet those tasted wonderful!


Indeed good sir, indeed.



dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks Tasty! One of our favorites to make in the discada. Unfortunately the large peppers this year looked horrible in the stores. So we haven't made many of our favorite pepper dishes.


 Twas tasty, try my recipe and you'll agree... Thanks for the Point.

Quite interesting that you know what Discada cooking is, not many do unless they live in a Border State or have Mexican heritage/family/friends.
I love a traditional discada grill of various meats, but my favorite is ham cooked right next to a good chorizo so the ham infuses with the chorizo flavor, YUMMY!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 14, 2018)

foamheart

I do believe this is what you're looking for good'sir, enjoy.


----------



## foamheart (Jul 14, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> foamheart
> 
> I do believe this is what you're looking for good'sir, enjoy.



:confused: :oops: :rolleyes:


----------



## idahopz (Jul 14, 2018)

Man, those look really good


----------



## kit s (Jul 14, 2018)

Chili man you put out some good foodies.....love rellenos. You make them same way i do so must be doing something right there...lol....but always had trouble with the sauce....going to have to remember how you made yours and hopefully that will take care of that problem...cause the sauce is really about half of the dish.
kit


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 14, 2018)

Just came in from the garden to search for this . Thanks for the bump , saved me some time . 
Pablano peppers comin on strong . Gonna try this .


----------



## Jimbo9414 (Jul 17, 2018)

Do you whisk the eggs yolks into the whites or just fold the yolks in...thanks for the recipe!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 17, 2018)

Jimbo9414 said:


> Do you whisk the eggs yolks into the whites or just fold the yolks in...thanks for the recipe!


Separate whites from yolks, whip whites till stiff, then whisk yolks into whites.

Remember to separate each egg individually into a bowl, one speck of broken yolk in the whites ruins them, they will not beat stiff.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 17, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> Just came in from the garden to search for this . Thanks for the bump , saved me some time .
> Pablano peppers comin on strong . Gonna try this .


They are so worth the work.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jul 29, 2018)

Are you a chef? Or do you just enjoy cooking? The stuff you come up with is ridiculous.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 29, 2018)

Derek717 said:


> Are you a chef? Or do you just enjoy cooking? The stuff you come up with is ridiculous.


Thanks Derek, appreciate the compliment.

It's cheaper to eat well if you can cook well.


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 1, 2018)

Found some really nice Poblanos and whipped up a batch of Chile Rellenos for dinner.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 1, 2018)

Dang John, not sure how I missed this for so long!  But that looks phenomenal & we will be trying this soon.  Thanks for the step by step & recipe!


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 1, 2018)

Thanks Justin,
I was wishing I'd found some ox-tails to make tacos to go with them.
Your thread had me drooling.


----------



## kelbro (Dec 2, 2018)

Those look very good!


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 3, 2018)

kelbro said:


> Those look very good!


Thanks.
Just like my friend's wife makes.
Mexican home cooking / comfort .food.


----------

